# Need help with raglan sleeves



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here, and I wonder if anyone would tell me how to sew raglan sleeves in my sweater. I have all the pieces knitted, and I think I can sew the side seams together ok, but I'm having trouble sewing the raglan sleeves to make it look good. I thank you in advance.


----------



## Knittin Nan (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, I have been knitting for 20 years but just made my first sweater with raglan sleeves and was a bit nervous to sew the seams too...for me it worked to line up the back of the sleeve with the back of the sweater (where the sleeve fits) with front sides facing and I sewed it together(back stitch) to the arm pit, then I put the front side of the raglan sleeve together with the front of the sweater (again right sides together) and sewed from the armpit to the top with the same running yarn I used before. It was a bit tricky, but once you get it lined up...making sure the right sides are together, and it isn't twisted, it sews up beautifully. Good luck!!!


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, I will give it a try. It's intimidating, the way the ends curl up. Maybe I could steam iron it flat?


----------



## Knittin Nan (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, I had the curl up effect too! I did not block the item first, instead what I tried was to just work on holding a few stitches together at a time to sew up...every few stitches I would uncurl and hold the ends together to be sure it would be stretched appropriately. Just work an inch or two at a time holding it together, but be sure to keep checking the finishing ends to fit so that you don't end up with the two finish points not matching up. You CAN DO IT! I was so avoiding this and it ended up being so nice when finished. I love raglan sleeves now! I did this on a baby sweater for my new granddaughter and gave the gift yesterday at the baby shower, but I'll get it for a picture from my son and post it this week for you to see. Good LUCK!


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, I'd love to see it.


----------



## deirdre ann (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi girls, I love raglan sleeves, they fit so much neater than set-in sleeves. I sew the shoulders then sew sleeve to front, then back, finally I sew from sleeve cuff to armhole & down to waist band.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

carrieblue said:


> Hi, I'm new here, and I wonder if anyone would tell me how to sew raglan sleeves in my sweater. I have all the pieces knitted, and I think I can sew the side seams together ok, but I'm having trouble sewing the raglan sleeves to make it look good. I thank you in advance.


Hi Carrieblue,

Welcome to the forum. I am only a basic knitter, nothing too fancy even though I have been knitting for some time. Don't know if this advice is right or not, but it works really well for me.

1. I pin it with right sides together first to make sure I have it right.
2. I pin the front of sleeve to the front of jumper/cardigan, then
3. I pin the back of the sleeve to the back of jumper/cardigan, then
4. I then back-stitch the seams together.

The wording on one of my patterns is as follows:

Neckband - Using back-stitch, join raglan seams, noting that tops of sleeves form part of neckline. With right side facing knit up ?? number of stitches evenly around neck, including stitches from stitch-holders (stitches from tops of sleeves).

I sincerely hope this is understandable. If it is not, I apologise as I have never actually tried to explain something to someone else. I am sure many of the talented ladies/gents on this forum will be able to advise you better than me.

Good luck and all the best.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Block the pieces to size before you sew up the sweater. Be sure to have each piece match the one it's going to be sewn to, then they'll match nicely. Finishing is the most important part of knitting!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I always block before I seam, this seems to make the pieces "behave" a little better. My method of sewing raglan sleeves in is very different but one that works for me..I lay the pieces on a flat surface, side by side with the right side down and then "weave" the two pieces together from the back side using an X stitch method. I start at the armpit and work up to the neck edge. It makes for a nice flat seam.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I follow the same method as mentioned above by joining the back and front seams before joining from wrist to waist seam. My secret is to use those nice round toothpicks to hold the exact stitches on each piece together without them curling and leaving all my fingers free to sew. (Arthritic fingers are too stiff at times to multi-task anymore.) These picks are short enough not to get in your way when stitching and remove quickly as you work your way down the seam. Hope this helps.


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

I just finished sewing raglan sleeves onto a poncho that had raglan decreases. I used the "mattress stitch"which can be found on Knittinghelp.com or YouTube.com and it worked out fine. I never block anything. I pinned the two seams together, wrong sides facing, (I like the idea of using round toothpicks that was given above) matching the decreases, and picked up the strand of yarn between the first and second stitch (with a tapastry needle threaded with the yarn), first on one edge and then the other, working on the right sides. (easier to watch the video, lol) The video shows how to do it with the pieces laying flat, which isn't always possible. When the yarn is pulled tight you can't see where the seam is. You can even pick up the yarn in the edge stitch to have less of a seam. Watch the video.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I'm actually beginning to get the nerve to get started on it! I can use the idea of the toothpicks, since I have arthritis, also. This project had me scared to the point that I was ready to pack the pieces away and put it in my cast-a-way pile. That's what would have happened had I not found Knitting Paradise. I think I can do it now, thanks to all of you. I love this site.


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi, if you decide to make another sweater with raglan sleeves you can always put them on circulars until they need to be finished on dpns. Then there is no seem.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, I'm already looking for a different pattern so I won't have to do so much sewing. I won't use this pattern again.lol


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

When you knit the sweater, did the pattern call for a couple of plain knit stitches before the decreases along the raglan part of the sleeves and body? I hope so as it makes it so easy to put together and a nice tailored look. Just pin the sleeve to the body and sew it together by picking up on the bar in the middle of the stitch instead of over the stitch. The right side then will have the look of being knitted. It's wonderfully classy looking. Hope this helps. Larraine


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

By the time I saw your question, you probably had the sweater together. Re my first reply, I have a wonderful book of basic sweater patterns from baby to large adult. They are plain with instructions for all of the different styles, i.e. v-neck, crew and turtle; pullover & cardigan; set in and raglan sleeve. It also has excellent descriptions of how to put them together. The book is called Patons Back to Basics II. It happens to be a Canadian book but I noticed in the front there is a notation "In the USA by Susan Bates, Greenville SC 29615. You could also try Coats Patons - Coats Canada Inc, 1992. They might have a web site. Sorry I didn't check that. I never use any other book for sweaters - I just adapt any design elements.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, the pattern called for 1 plain stitch. Thanks for your input! I can't wait to get it finished. I have so many other projects I want to get started on.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

carrieblue said:


> Hi, I'm new here, and I wonder if anyone would tell me how to sew raglan sleeves in my sweater. I have all the pieces knitted, and I think I can sew the side seams together ok, but I'm having trouble sewing the raglan sleeves to make it look good. I thank you in advance.


One other trick. I now use those little claw hair clips to hold my pieces together they work much better than pins, and are easy to remove. :wink:


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

I used the same pattern that called for sewing, I just adapted the sleeves to the circulars.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

I tried sewing the raglan sleeves using the mattress stitch. It worked fine for the side seams, but it didn't look so good with the sleeves. I pulled it out and tried sewing the backstitch. It didn't look so good either. I suppose I'm doomed to knitting dishcloths and afghans, maybe a baby blanket. I thank everybody for taking the time to try and help me. I have discarded my raglan sweater. I so wanted to wear it to Easter sunrise service as it is usually cool early in the morning. Again, thanks to everybody for responding. You are a great circle of friends.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Put it down for now...Pick it up in a few days and it will look different. Don't give up all together.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Kari- To sew raglan sleeves I always weave the seams. To make the best seam--When you are inc or dec at the beg of the rows if you slip the first stitch and then inc or dec it will make a very even row. My sister and I had a Yarn Shop on Long Island many-many years ago. We did this and what a difference and all our students really liked the ouycome. Hope this helps you--Gloria


----------



## maggiemaehall (Mar 27, 2011)

All the raglan patterns I have every used you knitted the sleeves in when the body reached the sideseam length. That means you made the arms first, put the stitches on a holder and then you put ALL of the stitches, front, sleeve, back, sleeve, front on one circular needle to hold everything. Then you continued to finish off the pattern. I never heard of having to set them in. That is a pain!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Set in raglan sleeve patterns are very common. It takes a little practice but it really isn't that bad.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

Round-topped sleeves should be sewn to the upper part of the work first.
Pin the work into equalsections on sleeve and garment, so that you don't find out too late that there is more in one piece than in the next bit.

Then sew up the side and sleeve seams - mattress style for neatness


Grosvenor


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

One other idea to help - I use a clothespin on the strategic line up points two each sleeve and start in between them on the back - ease in carefully, dont get it too tight, give yourself ample time and yarn. After the first few - you'll be a pro - Good LUCK !


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

carrieblue said:


> Yes, I'm already looking for a different pattern so I won't have to do so much sewing. I won't use this pattern again.lol


try this pattern its brilliant you only need few measurements and it can be used for any size and stitch pattern. it takes a bit of maths to set it up but once you've done that its simply measurements. no seams at all
http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

'Sorry that you didn't have any luck sewing the raglan sleeves, and even more sorry to hear that you're discarding it. I hope you try again someday. If you did the side seams, I can't understand why you couldn't do the sleeves. Did you pick up the thread between the first and second stitch on both sides?


----------



## maggiemaehall (Mar 27, 2011)

Sometimes the Senior Centers have knitting groups and they can help. That was where I went for my first instruction on sewing together. Also, some private knit shops offer classes/helpers. They are very helpful as well. Do not give up. You will hate yourself later.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm taking a break from knitting right now, but I still enjoy the forum. I love reading everybody's comments and questions etc. And, I LOVE seeing the pictures of their work. There are so many talented people in the world. So many beautiful works of art. In a few days, I want to try an easier pattern. Hopefully, I will get better at it, with time and practice. I do love to knit. It calms my nerves. Just as long as I don't get in over my head! LOL Love to you all.


----------



## Aurri (Jul 1, 2011)

Since I began knitting on a knitting machine in 89 ... the way I've done my seaming is crocheting a chain stitch in the same yarn. So far it's been working for me. As an experienced sesmstress - I've made several dozen garments using raglan patterns becsuse the fit for me is smoother near the chest/armhole area. I don't like that bunched up look in that area at all using the "other" patterning style. What I found very important is the amount of knit rows for the sleeve front and the bodice front - it must match - same for the back seaming. Now in the hand knitting mode - I hope when making raglans again I can work the decreases [full fashioned decreasing] as good as when I did them on the KM. Practice ... practice ... practice!!!


----------



## rss1228 (Jun 3, 2013)

Aurri said:


> Since I began knitting on a knitting machine in 89 ... the way I've done my seaming is crocheting a chain stitch in the same yarn. So far it's been working for me. As an experienced sesmstress - I've made several dozen garments using raglan patterns becsuse the fit for me is smoother near the chest/armhole area. I don't like that bunched up look in that area at all using the "other" patterning style. What I found very important is the amount of knit rows for the sleeve front and the bodice front - it must match - same for the back seaming. Now in the hand knitting mode - I hope when making raglans again I can work the decreases [full fashioned decreasing] as good as when I did them on the KM. Practice ... practice ... practice!!!


Oh what a great idea! I'm going to try this today - thank you!!


----------

